# New tuning for the acoustic...



## distressed_romeo (Jul 27, 2008)

Discovered this by accident today when I was switching the tuning from CGCGCE to CGCFGC...

CGCFCC

Absolutely awesome for bagpipe-style ideas and droning licks, and you can come up with some cool banjo-style licks with the top two strings tuned in unison.


----------



## Trespass (Jul 28, 2008)

I've experimented with EBEBee with the top two in drone. It is indeed immense.


----------

